# RIYADH | Projects & Construction



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

The new two terminals renovasion and expansion has been completed
















































twitter.com/AddadRuh


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Medical village: laysen valley


















































https://twitter.com/AddadRuh


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

more building are opening up in KAFD





























































https://twitter.com/AddadRuh


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

*
Riyadh City Boulevard *district third expansion
main thread








Riyadh | Riyadh Boulevard district, part of Riyadh...


designed to be larger by 3 times than the older district for Riyadh season. the construction is going at a rapid phase, for Riyadh season 2021 Old district New district




www.skyscrapercity.com














2nd expiation area


















































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551567949621706753


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

main thread








RIYADH | Diriyah Gate - Phase 1 | U/C


As a part of the historic restoration of the first capital of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia. A new district is to be built near the old city, based on the same architectural style, which is also acknowledge as a UNESCO World Heritage Site. Initially, the project was to cost 25 billion$ over 7...




www.skyscrapercity.com





three museums under construction at Diriyah gate new district
1_Zuha hadid: Heritage Museum
2_king Salman Museum
3_Art Oasis Museum


Art Oasis Museum

















https://twitter.com/AddadRuh




king Salman Museum

















Heritage Museum by Zuha hadid


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> *Riyadh City Boulevard *district third expansion
> main thread
> 
> 
> ...


riyadh boulevard, third expansion for the Riyadh Third season


----------



## prinzdan92 (Mar 6, 2019)

That amount of machinery is just mind blowing!


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

August 2022 vs September 2022
















*Riyadh outlet is the biggest in the world
more than 1500 brands*



























































































https://twitter.com/Na36r


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Diriyah Gate
main thread








Riyadh | Dir'iyyah gate | U/C


Public arenas: shopping and restaurants: Hotels and spas: Residential neighborhoods 2021 completion of first phase of shops and restaurants:




www.skyscrapercity.com


























Pink: historic district
Green: Bujairy Terrace
Orange is phase 1
Purple area phase 2









Al bujairy Terrace soon will be open for Riyadh season 3




























































































Phase 1 construction





















































































Diriyah riviera residential district in Valley of Safaar







































twitter.com/SaudiProject
twitter.com/AddadRuh

Diriyah town new residential building code


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> Diriyah Gate
> main thread
> 
> 
> ...


construction in full operation






























bujairy terrace in Diriyyah 2nd season opening


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

*King Abdullah International Gardens








RIYADH | King Abdullah International Gardens | U/C


KAIG (King Abdullah International Gardens) The project will have several gardens displaying the earth different biomes during the last 400 million years. The project is set for completion at the autumn 2023. Some examples of the gardens: 1_ Devonian Garden 2_ Carboniferous Garden 3_ Jurassic...




www.skyscrapercity.com




*








1_ Devonian Garden
2_ Carboniferous Garden
3_ Jurassic Garden
4_ Cretaceous Garden
5_ Cenozoic Garden
6_ Pliocene Garden
7_ Garden of Choices
8_ Garden of Maze
9_ Butterflies Garden
10_ Garden of Physics
11_ Garden of Sound and light
12_ Aviary Garden


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

approved: Misk Art foundation

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588960960018288640











































https://twitter.com/SaudiProject


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Abdul-aziz Al-faaris new Mosque,























































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588971987187089409


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> *Riyadh City Boulevard *district third expansion
> main thread
> 
> 
> ...





Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> riyadh boulevard, third expansion for the Riyadh Third season
> 
> View attachment 3826898
> 
> ...


*Boulevard World*






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591156334229336064
*August vs November*


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Noor Riyadh: Riyadh lights beautification project

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588207123246235650









































https://twitter.com/66_Abk






























































































































































*The Vibrant Cube*






















































twitter.com/GhaidaAzez











































































































https://twitter.com/saudraiyahd


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

https://twitter.com/SaudiProject/


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

King Abdullah Financial District, November 2022








Golden hours of Riyadh by Aziz on 500px.com









DJI_0186-HDR-Edit by Aziz on 500px.com


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Riyadh by: twitter.com/BAlOtaby









Noor Ar Riyadh: Riyadh light































https://twitter.com/NoorRiyadh


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Simply stunning.


----------



## shan02 (Mar 20, 2020)

Saudi Arabia Building New Mega-Airport In Riyadh


Saudi Arabia is building a new mega airport in Riyadh, which could eventually become the largest airport in the world.




onemileatatime.com





Ahhh dubai ...?


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

*King Salmaan Airport: a project by The Saudi Public Investment Fund (PIF)*
to be one of the largest airport in the world with an eventual capacity of 185 million passengers annually. The target for 2030 is 120 million passengers

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597200661942358016


----------



## Mansa Musa (Jul 13, 2020)

Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> *King Salmaan Airport: a project by The Saudi Public Investment Fund (PIF)*
> to be one of the largest airport in the world with an eventual capacity of 185 million passengers annually. The target for 2030 is 120 million passengers
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597200661942358016
> ...


wow finally a new city design that isn't essentially 50% highway/expressways in the middle east. Glad the Saudis are learning.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Mansa Musa said:


> wow finally a new city design that isn't essentially 50% highway/expressways in the middle east. Glad the Saudis are learning.


 It will probably contain as much, but it will be subterranean just like the Diriyah new district (largest raditinal district in the world), or like King Salam park (largest park in the world)


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Foster + Partners wins contract to design World’s fourth largest airport.*

*UK architect Foster + Partners has won a design contract for King Salman International Airport in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia.*
The airport will be built on the 57 sq km site of King Khalid Airport, the world’s fourth largest by area after King Fahd International in Saudi Arabia, Denver and Dallas–Fort Worth in the US.









Foster + Partners wins contract to design World's fourth largest airport - Global Construction Review


UK architect Foster + Partners has won a design contract for King Salman International Airport in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia.




www.globalconstructionreview.com


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Foster + Partners wins contract to design World’s fourth largest airport.*
> 
> *UK architect Foster + Partners has won a design contract for King Salman International Airport in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia.*
> The airport will be built on the 57 sq km site of King Khalid Airport, the world’s fourth largest by area after King Fahd International in Saudi Arabia, Denver and Dallas–Fort Worth in the US.
> ...


there is a new building law, which states that all mega projects has to include the new Riyadh Architectural code, known as salmaany code


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Dar Al Arkan real estate company has printed the first two strory home in Riyadh.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

India withdrew from hosting the 2027 Asian cup, leaving only Saudi Arabia for the competition,
Saudi Arabia promised to build and redevelop 10 stadiums for the event.
Riyadh Qiddiyah stadium































Riyadh king Fahad stadium








ٍRiyadh al malaz stadium























Riyadh stadium

























Jeddah central stadium








Dammam stadium


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Faruk... said:


> saudiprojects . The designs of the project #Al-Hamra—Entertainment-—Complex located in Al-Hamra district in Riyadh, which consists of 9 attractions, including areas for artificial surfing, racing racks, aerobics, indoor forests, bowling halls, cinemas and other new experiences
> 
> 
> 
> ...


































https://twitter.com/saudi_SEVEN


----------



## prinzdan92 (Mar 6, 2019)

The amount of construction projects going on right now in Riyadh is simply mind-blowing


----------



## shan02 (Mar 20, 2020)

Riyadh soon gets a new district with a super mega tall tower according to this









EXCLUSIVE: Saudi Arabia plans 2km megatall tower in Riyadh | MEED


The proposed structure will be more than double the height of the world's tallest building – the 828-metre-tall Burj Khalifa in Dubai




www.meed.com


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

saudiprojects . Executive Director of the Track Project: #AthleticTrack is a height park stretching from east to west of Riyadh with a length of 135 km, and will provide more than 50 sports all of which will be free, including equestrian sports, cycling and hiking


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

Faruk... said:


> saudiprojects . The designs of the project #Al-Hamra—Entertainment-—Complex located in Al-Hamra district in Riyadh, which consists of 9 attractions, including areas for artificial surfing, racing racks, aerobics, indoor forests, bowling halls, cinemas and other new experiences


saudiprojects . Saudi Entertainment Projects Company #SVN signed an exclusive partnership with Warner Brothers Discovery Company; to develop an adventure center in Al-Hamra Entertainment Complex in Riyadh on an area of 3 thousand m2


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

The foundations of the #Stage-—Center project in #Almorouj neighborhood on King Fahd Road, which includes offices, malls, restaurants and cafes as well as Renaissance Marriott Hotel. .






addadruh . The works of the #Glamour 3 residential tower in Al-Sahafa district in northern #Riyadh are about to be completed, which will include 32 residential apartments distributed on 20 floors, a health club for men and women, a swimming pool and Lounge, hanging gardens and underground parking.


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

Get this image in HD by clicking on it


----------



## prinzdan92 (Mar 6, 2019)

The New Dubai...


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

prinzdan92 said:


> The New Dubai...


Right brother soon the work on world largest airport and world tallest building was going to start in Riyadh 
Then
Definitely it will be better than Dubai


----------



## mavillav (Apr 25, 2009)

Faruk... said:


> The foundations of the #Stage-—Center project in #Almorouj neighborhood on King Fahd Road, which includes offices, malls, restaurants and cafes as well as Renaissance Marriott Hotel. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow quite similar to one building in my city (Quito- Ecuador) but this one in Riyadh it´s taller and bigger

to see the Oh building in Quito - Ecuador >>>>>>


https://www.uribeschwarzkopf.com/hubfs/web/proyectos/MG_6688-724x1200.jpg


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

RIYADH | Diriyah Gate - Phase 1 | U/C


"Six Senses" by intercontinental group to be opened by 2024




www.skyscrapercity.com




The construction of the biggest heritage district in the world is in full operation,
land preparation started for the next phase


----------



## prinzdan92 (Mar 6, 2019)

Faruk... said:


> Right brother soon the work on world largest airport and world tallest building was going to start in Riyadh
> Then
> Definitely it will be better than Dubai


Better is difficult to achieve since Dubai has the sea... But still


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> Noor Riyadh: Riyadh lights beautification project
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588207123246235650
> View attachment 4146739
> ...


Riyadh art program






















twitter.com/karemhamd92


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

Anyone have news about the ASAR tower scheduled to be located in Riyadh? Its design is beautiful, and I hope work has begun on it


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

New beautiful tower with beautiful height In king fahad road


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

New skyscraper in Riyadh


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

North of Riyadh, 3 years ago, it was an empty area of towers and hotels, but now the situation is completely different. Towers and hotels are everywhere, and every time a new project appears.








World biggest mall construction was also going on in north Riyadh


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Riyadh Avenue








RIYADH l U/C l Riyadh Avenues l Mixed-Use


Update: four hotels will be part of The Avenues Riyadh, all operated by Hilton. They include: - The Waldorf Astoria Riyadh (350 rooms) - Conrad Riyadh (400 rooms) - Hilton Garden Inn Riyadh (450 rooms) - Canopy by Hilton Riyadh (150 rooms) The Canopy will be the first in the Middle East...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

STC smart village


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

Last day of year development in riyadh in 2022


----------

